# Ποια μουσική συνοδεία ταιριάζει στην Πτώση των Δίδυμων Πύργων;



## Earion (Sep 8, 2011)

*Παρηγοριά στη μουσική*

*Από κλασική μουσική μέχρι Σπρίνγκστιν επέλεξαν οι ακροατές του WNYC για τις 11/9*

_ΤΑ ΝΕΑ_, Δευτέρα 29 Αυγούστου 2011








Το δημόσιο ραδιοφωνικό δίκτυο της Νέας Υόρκης βρέθηκε μπροστά σε μια ενδιαφέρουσα πρόκληση όταν έπρεπε να προγραμματίσει τις εκπομπές του για την ημέρα της 10ης επετείου των επιθέσεων στους Δίδυμους Πύργους. Τι μουσική θα ήθελαν να ακούσουν οι ακροατές, την ώρα που θα θυμούνται την καταστροφή που έπληξε την πόλη τους πριν από μια δεκαετία;

Οι υπεύθυνοι του προγράμματος του δημόσιου ραδιοσταθμού WNYC αποφάσισαν να λύσουν το πρόβλημα απευθυνόμενοι στη βάση και οι προτάσεις ήρθαν βροχή. «Ξέραμε πως οι ακροατές μας θα ανταποκρίνονταν, αλλά εκπλαγήκαμε από την ανταπόκριση», λέει ο Κρις Μπάνον, διευθυντής προγράμματος του WNYC. Προσθέτει πως ο κόσμος επιλέγει μουσική που εμψυχώνει και μουσική που παρηγορεί μάλλον, παρά «υπερβολικά εθνικιστική, στερεοτυπικά πατριωτική μουσική».

Μέχρι στιγμής, στην κορυφή του καταλόγου βρίσκεται το «Αντάτζιο για έγχορδα» του Σάμιουελ Μπάρμπερ και στη δεύτερη θέση το «The Lark Ascending», γραμμένο το 1914 από τον άγγλο συνθέτη Ραλφ Βον Ουίλιαμς. Το άλμπουμ του Μπρους Σπρίνγκστιν «The Rising», που κυκλοφόρησε τη χρονιά μετά τις επιθέσεις, είναι το τρίτο που ζητήθηκε περισσότερο. Ανάμεσα στα πατριωτικά τραγούδια που ζητήθηκαν περιλαμβάνονται τα «God Bless America» του Ίρβινγκ Μπερλίν και ο εθνικός ύμνος των ΗΠΑ, «The Star-Spangled Banner».

Τα τραγούδια «Imagine» του Τζον Λένον, «Morning Has Broken» του Κατ Στίβενς, «If This Is Goodbye» των Μαρκ Νόπφλερ και Έμιλου Χάρις και «All Things Must Pass» του Τζορτζ Χάρισον βρίσκονται επίσης στη λίστα.

Το Τοπ 10 για τη 10η επέτειο της 11ης Σεπτεμβρίου:


Σάμιουελ Μπάρμπερ, «Αντάτζιο για έγχορδα» 
Ραλφ Βον Ουίλιαμς, «The Lark Ascending» 
Μπρους Σπρίνγκστιν, «The Rising» 
Άαρον Κόπλαντ, «Fanfare for the Common Man», «Quiet city» 
Κατρίν Λι Μπέιτς και Σάμιουελ Ουόρντ, «America the Beautiful» 
Λέοναρντ Μπερνστάιν, «On the Town», «Candide», «Chichester Psalms» 
Τζορτζ Γκέρσουιν, «Rhapsody in Blue» 
Φρανκ Σινάτρα, «New York, New York» 
Αλίσια Κιζ και Τζέι Ζι, «Empire State of Mind» 
Γιοχάνες Μπραμς, «Γερμανικό Ρέκβιεμ» 


Κατ Στήβενς;! Τι να γίνεται αυτή η ψυχή;

Είπα να βάλω ένα γιουτουμπάκι. Όχι βέβαια το Morning Has Broken, όπου η —αναμφισβήτητη— τρυφερότητα φέρνει στα όρια του γλυκανάλατου (απορώ με τις προτιμήσεις του κοινού), αλλά με κάτι άλλο πιο τραχύ! O Caritas.






Ο κόσμος φλέγεται. Όλα συντρίβονται. Το μόνο που απομένει είναι η αγάπη και η συμπόνοια.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2011)

Καμιά έκπληξη από τα κομμάτια στην κορυφή. Το αντάτζιο του Μπάρμπερ είχε εκτελέσει και η Ορχήστρα του BBC στις 15/9/2001 στη μνήμη των θυμάτων. Το βιντεάκι συνοδεύεται από το απαραίτητο οπτικό υλικό.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 8, 2011)

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι η επιλογή είναι προφανής...


----------

